# brackish = salinity+hardness



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

I want my tank more brackish with sea salt (for aquariums) and calcium carbonate,
but I do not want to have to add crushed coral sand to my existing substrate.

can you think of any problem using this ebay pure calcium carbonate dust,
for a low brackish tank 10G/1L hosting mostly brackish bred invertebrates;
http://cgi.ebay.com/4-6-LBS-MARBLE-DUST-CALCIUM-CARBONATE-PAINTING-CASTING-/400167007329
a guy bought 50lb CaCO3 bags, and ships the unused dust by flat rate USPS box.

I see I can also buy 5lb bags of wine making (human consumption) lime here;
http://cgi.ebay.com/5-LB-Pound-CALCIUM-CARBONATE-lower-acidity-wine-/290361604612
but then they just kill the deal on the high shipping. for this price, 
I may as well go to my LPS and buy crushed coral...

I guess I should add some Epson Salt MgSO4 too.
Basically, I'm looking for a poor man's Brackish water equivilent to;
http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/LiveBearerSalt.html
plants will only be moss and low lights, so I doubt I'll "burn" anything.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/seachem/13584-livebearer-salt.html

found out what the top ebaY item is = Imerys (1317-65-3) Calcite Composition: 
CaCO3; 95% min. 
MgCO3; 3.0% max.
Magnesium carbonate should be safe - Epson Salts is Magnesium sulfate, but
either one will add the bit of Magnesium that invertebrates benefit from.

after further searching, I found 5lbs 98% CaCO3 for under $10 shipped;
http://cgi.ebay.com/Calcium-Carbonate-Limestone-Powder-5-Lb-Free-Ship-CaCO3-/350269353583
I think I'm going to spend a bit more and put this stuff inside my canister
filter to help keep my soft acidic NYC tap water harder and more alkaline.
BTW, this guys sells Zeolite and various immersed fertilizers.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

see how careful you gotta be with marketing claims?
I asked if 98% was "limestone" or 98% was CaCO3
and here is the reply I got;

_It's 98% limestone with around 2% silica. It is not packages for human consumption. We have it in bulk directly from the mine, and the mine is not a food grade facility. We then make smaller packages by hand for our ebay sales. We use it for animal feed rations mixing._



spypet said:


> after further searching, I found 5lbs 98% CaCO3 for under $10 shipped;
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Calcium-Carbonate-Limestone-Powder-5-Lb-Free-Ship-CaCO3-/350269353583
> I think I'm going to spend a bit more and put this stuff inside my canister
> filter to help keep my soft acidic NYC tap water harder and more alkaline.
> BTW, this guys sells Zeolite and various immersed fertilizers.


I of course know Limestone is mostly CaCO3, 
but heaven only knows what else is in there.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

To make a brackish water aquarium, use a neutral or alkaline reacting substrate (coral sand or other) and use the salt and mineral blend that is sold for marine aquariums. Just use less. Even with a neutral substrate (gravel, sand) this salt and mineral blend will make brackish water. 

I use the Coralife brand, and have coral sand in my brackish tank.


----------

